# Memorial Day Challenge



## Carol (Mar 15, 2010)

For anyone that need to drop a few pounds, or even just get in better shape,  I'd like to share an idea that Mr. Dave Stobel started on KenpoTalk.  I lost 15 pounds, Mr. Stobel lost 11, and we both got in to a lot better habits.

Memorial Day, the "official start of summer" in the U.S. is Monday, May 31.  Post your challenge goals from now until the week before Memorial, include how you are going to reach that goal, and post updates...preferably once a week or more.

I'll start.

My goal for the next 10 weeks is to lose another 15 pounds.  This is significant to me because I had to stop training after my back screwed up.  I gained 30 pounds in the process so I would like to lose the rest of that 30! 

Currently I am XX9.5 pounds. I'm not going to report the actual number, but will report any change from my starting weight.

How I am going to get there... 

Diet:  Sticking with the Weight Watchers plan I started in February.  In addition, avoiding restaurants, the vending machine and other challenges that come with working a night job and instead cooking my own meals as often as possible. 

Exercise:  Some sort of exercise for at least 1 hour a day, at least 4 days a week...whether it is martial arts, rehab with my weight vest, or swimming.  

Feel free to bust on me if I don't update at least once a week.  

Now, who is with me?  Anyone?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2010)

OK I am with you even though I have lost 49 lbs. already.

My goal is to be under 200 lbs before June 28th for National, right now I am at 253 lbs. that is right I was over three hundred pounds just three months ago.

I am going to do this by not taking the steriods and leaving Coke, chips and cookies alone as well as train three to four hours per day, I have been averaging between three to five pounds per week. I would love to be at 185 by that date but 200 is more of a realistic goal for me.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2010)

Today was a huge milestone.  I lost 4.5 additional pounds, which brings my total weight loss to 20 pounds.  In addition to this being a nice round number, this was particularly significant as I am finally back to the weight I was before I screwed up my back.  Still have a while to go...but its progress.  I'll take progress.


----------



## Tames D (May 3, 2010)

Carol said:


> Feel free to bust on me if I don't update at least once a week.


 
BUSTED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Carol, How's it going? 5/31 is not far away. I hope it's all working out for you. You know I love ya and I want to see you meet your goals and be as healthy as you can be. 

As for me, I've stepped up my P90X workout, and train with a PT at Bally. I still do my usual San Soo training 3-4 times a week. I've always taken supplements, but in the past 30 days I've added Omega 3. I've also started using a powdered drink mix (Kyo Green) with my daily protein shake. It seems to give me an extra kick, lol. 

But I still got my bad habits, cause we need to have a little fun in life, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Stac3y (May 4, 2010)

I started Atkins a month or so ago with the goal of losing 20 lbs. I have 3 to go, as of yesterday. That will put me at 150 lbs. I'm 5'8", so I think that's a good weight for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2010)

Lack of training due to injuries has not been kind to me (had to buy new clothes weight gain) so I decided to start looking into changing my eating habits.

A good friend of mine is a Yoga Therapist and she has convinced (threatened ) me that I should at least try following an Ayurvedic diet plan based on my dosha (Kapha) and I decided what the heck, nothing else is working so I am giving it a go&#8230; More info on that here

Oh :uhohh:&#8230;.. and I need to get back to the yoga she taught me last year too and that will also assist in bringing me back into balance.

And with any luck, CMA training can start again right around Memorial day

I shall post next week if any weight is lost, but I just started this Monday... so far every other diet attempt has failed so will see how this does


----------

